# MFT table CNCing



## emlclcy (8 Feb 2022)

hi, i'm building a MFT to sit on a pair of TOUGHBUILT C700 saw horses out of 19mm MDF. does anyone know a CNC company in hampshire that can machine the 20mm dog holes?
cheers
carl


----------



## Sideways (8 Feb 2022)

Have you looked at RS CNC in Wrexham ?
If you can work with one or two standard size MFT replacement tops, their prices and delivery are pretty reasonable. I suspect cheaper than getting a CNC company to set up a custom job. Just a happy customer. I think I bought from them through ebay about 3 years back.


----------



## emlclcy (8 Feb 2022)

Sideways said:


> Have you looked at RS CNC in Wrexham ?
> If you can work with one or two standard size MFT replacement tops, their prices and delivery are pretty reasonable. I suspect cheaper than getting a CNC company to set up a custom job. Just a happy customer. I think I bought from them through ebay about 3 years back.


thanks for that, no point in reinventing the wheel! just emailed them


----------



## Spectric (8 Feb 2022)

Are you looking at your MFT as a fixture or something that will eventually due to use need replacing because this may affect your decisions. If you have the tools you can make as many MFT's as you want and in any size you fancy otherwise you either pay for custom sizes or buy pre made.

I have purchased from CNC near wrexham and they are good products, for £40 you get an 1102 x 718 mm top in 18 mm MDF or £70 in 18mm Birch ply which may suit your needs or they do the jig Replacement Top Jigs | CNC Design but the Parf 2 system will set you back £200 so all depends on expected usage. The Parf system is easy to use and store, the RS CNC jig templates are ok but take up storage space as they are quiet large.


----------



## emlclcy (8 Feb 2022)

Spectric said:


> Are you looking at your MFT as a fixture or something that will eventually due to use need replacing because this may affect your decisions. If you have the tools you can make as many MFT's as you want and in any size you fancy otherwise you either pay for custom sizes or buy pre made.
> 
> I have purchased from CNC near wrexham and they are good products, for £40 you get an 1102 x 718 mm top in 18 mm MDF or £70 in 18mm Birch ply which may suit your needs or they do the jig Replacement Top Jigs | CNC Design but the Parf 2 system will set you back £200 so all depends on expected usage. The Parf system is easy to use and store, the RS CNC jig templates are ok but take up storage space as they are quiet large.


hi, it will eventually get replaced but i will be pretty careful with it so should last a log time. i have seen the parf 2 system, i'm not sure if it warrants getting one of those so will wait and see what CNC have to offer


----------



## Chrispy (8 Feb 2022)

Yes I make them not in Hampshire but nearly.


----------



## emlclcy (8 Feb 2022)

Chrispy said:


> Yes I make them not in Hampshire but nearly.


How do you make them and out of what material


----------



## Chrispy (8 Feb 2022)

Cnc Medite MR or Poplar ply at the moment but can make them out of anything really.


----------



## emlclcy (8 Feb 2022)

How much for an 8x4 19 mm medite mr with about 200 holes?


----------



## Spectric (8 Feb 2022)

emlclcy said:


> How much for an 8x4 19 mm medite mr with about 200 holes?


It is helpful if you give some sort of location in your profile because this gives others an idea when it comes to advising on suppliers, shows or when selling because P&P can be expensive.


----------



## Chrispy (8 Feb 2022)

emlclcy said:


> How much for an 8x4 19 mm medite mr with about 200 holes?


I'll message you later on with some ideas.


----------

